# polish plumbing disaster



## paulupl (Dec 3, 2009)

check out some of this handy work. :thumbup:
top class!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

repost and that is not a Polish accent


----------



## paulupl (Dec 3, 2009)

The house is in Ireland.
These guys are Irish. They were called to fix it after the polish!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nah thats a irishman.. the polish are like the european version of cheap labor hispanics we have here


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## eoin.fewer (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive worked with two polish plumber and they knew there stuff.. taught me a nice few tricks too.. Some are bad Some are good can say the same about any country.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, my cousin is polish! And I don't appreciate that. He just suffered a broken arm, he fell 20 feet out of a tree while raking leaves.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Did you hear about the newest polish invention? Its a screen door with a peep hole..:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

If this thread was about blacks or mexican jokes, it would be shut down. If it isn't appropriate for them it isn't appropriate for any ethnicity. We would all do best to keep that in mind...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> If this thread was about blacks or mexican jokes, it would be shut down. If it isn't appropriate for them it isn't appropriate for any ethnicity. We would all do best to keep that in mind...


Well I guess all the Patel threads should be erased from the server

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Plumbers aren't necessarily known for being PC. We've all handled a few used wax rings.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Plus, Pols have a great sense of humor :thumbsup:


----------

